# How to leave mail on the server



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Hi everyone.
I have an iPhone that I use to get my emails when I'm traveling.
When I have a look at my emails using my iPhone they are not left on the server. I would like this setup so I can later get them on my PC.
Does anyone know how, and if, this can be done.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

which email client are you using on the iphone
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3228
or here 
http://email.about.com/od/iphonemailtips/qt/delete_from_pop.htm

by default it should be set at 7 days so alter it to never, but apparantly some carriers set it by default to delete when removed from inbox and you need to change it


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Thanks for posting dvk.
I had a look at the liks but that options they direct to ain't there.
See attached


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

that is set as Imap and should be automatically leaving copies of messages on the server, until you log in to the email server & delete them 

But you need to make sure your email on teh computer is also using IMAP & not pop otherwise it won't see the messages that are sitting on the server


Do yiou have webmail access to your emails. If so, then log in vioa webmail not uising outlook or windows mail & you should find all your emails still there, including the ones that WLM thinks have already been read ( by iphone)


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Thanks again.
The way I have my email set-up. In my office my PC is never off. It gets my emails every few minutes.
Occasionally my PC gets switched off, so if I access my emails using my iPhone and then delete them. I never get them on my PC. Which is a pain. I have to find them in the deleted folder in my phone and resend them. I need to store them on my PC.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> that is set as Imap and should be automatically leaving copies of messages on the server, until you log in to the email server & delete them


Don't know for sure, but don't agree, and here's why ...

In my Server Settings in Thunderbird for POP mail I have some choices about leaving messages on the server; for IMAP I have *no* such choices. I think that the the default, and only choice, for IMAP is that when you delete a message from one device it is also deleted from the server and from any other device to which it had already been downloaded.

That's how it's working on my computers, so it should be considered. If I am right any message that you do not delete on the iPhone should then appear on the computer.


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Thanks Terry. I will look


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

This really helped with the info. Now I have to try and change my devices to suit.
http://www.domainmonster.com/editorials/pop3-imap-guide/


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Been trying to set my Hotmail account up as IMAP but this is proving impossible.
I tried setting an account up using Microsoft Exchange rather that Hotmail.
Both of there are offered by the iPhone.
Does anyone know if hotmail can be setup as a IMAP account?


----------

